# Paying Tax in the Philippines



## SRM69 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Guys. I am moving to Manila on a 3 year contract, my company is providing me with a great package, but do I need to pay tax in the Philippines and if so how much?

What are my options?
Jersey?
Isle of Man?
Does anyone know a good accountant in Makati?

Cheers, Bill.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SRM69 said:


> Hi Guys. I am moving to Manila on a 3 year contract, my company is providing me with a great package, but do I need to pay tax in the Philippines and if so how much?
> 
> What are my options?
> Jersey?
> ...


Hi Bill,

Where your company is sending you to work here, they should be responsible for providing you with information on income taxes to be paid here. I think you will need to pay local income tax here and the Philippine Department of Labor will have the info for you when you arrive and visit their office.
If NZ is like the US, you will also have to pay taxes to NZ from the money earned here so a visit with a tax service there at home would be in order too. 

Per your other post; housing should also be provided and arraigned for by your company in advance. If not, I would suggest staying in a local hotel in Manila for a few days until you can locate housing.



Best Of Luck


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

SRM69 said:


> Hi Guys. I am moving to Manila on a 3 year contract, my company is providing me with a great package, but do I need to pay tax in the Philippines and if so how much?
> 
> What are my options?
> Jersey?
> ...


Your profile doesn't say where you're from but I worked in Korea for a US company and only paid US FICA, the rest was tax free. I filed taxes as usual as overseas income, no tax up to a certain limit, probably higher now.


----------

